# Hei Hei Trail - 29er vs. 27,5



## .Konafahrer. (10. April 2017)

Weil mir beide Bikes zur Verfügung stehen und mich das neue 27,5er extrem beeindruckt hat, hier ein Thread zu den Bikes.





Beide sind Rahmengröße L. Das 29er mit Pedale aber ohne Variostütze:












Auch von der Geo her sind sie sich sehr ähnlich.







Beide tragen ihren Namenszusatz TRAIL zurecht. Wobei das 29er durch den Ardent auf der Vorderachse eingebremst wird. Beide sind etwas (zu) kurz übersetzt.








Bisher fand ich 27,5 (ohne +) im Vergleich zu den 29ern eher nicht so prickelnd. Das neue Hei Hei Trail 27,5 ist hingegen das erste Bike mit kleinen Rädern, welches mich mit seiner Quirligkeit voll und ganz überzeugt.





Es macht unglaublich viel Spaß (auch) in technischen Trails Gas zu geben. Voll die Wildsau!






Im Prinzip nehme ich das Bike gar nicht wahr = bin Eins mit ihm.






Im direkten Vergleich würde ich das 29er als trailtauglichen Tourer und das 27,5er als Trailwaffe einordnen.

Hab's erst ein Mal gefahren bisher. Weitere Eindrücke folgen . . .


----------



## .Konafahrer. (10. April 2017)

Ein Testbike ist zum Testen da. Also:





Der Originale Vorbau hat eigentlich die (meine) korrekte Länge (Abstand Sattelspitze-Griffmitte: 62cm) - gefühlt aber war er zu lang.

Mal sehen wie sich der 2cm Kürzere in den Trails auswirkt . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oudiaou (11. April 2017)

Und wie fahren sich die Räder im Vergleich zu Deinem Process 111? Was sind die Unterscheide? Gerade das 29er Hei Hei scheint ja ziemlich ähnlich zu sein (Geo, Federweg)


----------



## .Konafahrer. (11. April 2017)

Das *Hei Hei 29* hat mich vom ersten Augenblick an durch seine Leichtigkeit fasziniert. Ein sauschneller Hobel.

Hatte daraufhin sogar überlegt es gegen das 111 zu tauschen. Aber dann habe ich nachgerechnet: + Variostütze + gescheite Reifen = kein Gewichtsvorteil zum 111 (14,125kg in XL). Dafür lohnt es sich nicht das deutlich spürbare Plus an Solidität des 111 aufzugeben. Mit dem 111 fuhr ich jede Woche gegen zwei Speci Enduros.

Das Hei Hei 29 macht in Flowtrails richtig Laune. Sogar auf den von mir ansonsten verhassten Waldautobahnen (Lebenszeitverschwendung).

Bei Nässe oder technischeren Trails bergab, war der Vorderreifen für mich völlig inakzeptabel. Schönwetterfahrer oder Leute die sich beherrschen können wird das nicht stören.

Mit einem größeren Kettenblatt oder Umwerfer ein perfektes Tourenbike mit dem man auch gepflegt den einen oder anderen Flowtrail mitnehmen kann. Der flachere Lenkwinkel bspw. ggü. einem Speci EPIC gereicht deutlich zum Vorteil.


Das *Hei Hei Trail 27,5* hat mich ehrlich gesagt nicht nur überrascht, sondern vollkommen überrumpelt. Wenn das 29er geht wie die Sau, dann rennt das 27,5 *wie eine Wildsau* - auch und gerade in technischen Trails. 

Es fühlt sich irgendwie solider/ steifer an als das 29er. In etwa so wie das 111.

Bisher mochte ich 27,5er nicht, weil ich im Vergleich zu den 29ern die Vorteile nicht erfahren konnte. Bis auf das Bisschen mehr Handlichkeit / Verspieltheit konnten die für mich nichts besser.

Das neue Hei Hei Trail ist das erste 27,5er ohne Befund. D.h. mir fällt nichts negativ auf und mir fehlt auch nichts. Es fühlt sich für mich wie ein externes Körperteil an. Es gibt mir alles was ich brauche um sicher schnell Spaß zu haben. Rauf wie runter.

Einzig an Steilstücken kam mir der Vorbau gefühlt etwas zu lang vor. Wie es sich mit dem Kürzeren fährt werde ich diese Woche herausfinden . . .


----------



## oudiaou (11. April 2017)

Danke für die Info. Bin eigentlich 100% zufrieden mit meinem 111, nur könnte es ein klein bisschen leichter sein (pendelt je nach Reifen zwischen 14 und 15 kg)...


----------



## .Konafahrer. (12. April 2017)

It's a fucking freak!

Einen kürzeren Vorbau zu verbauen stellte sich als die richtige Entscheidung heraus. Das Bike geht nun deutlich leichter auf's Hinterrad und auch sonst fühlt es sich an / benimmt es sich wie in der Überschrift beschrieben. Es bläst ständig zur Attacke (wie ein 111 oder 153. Ständig dieses "Gib's mir!"). 

Gestern Herrenrunde mit den Jungs (schnelle S0 & S1). Warum wir den Snakebitetrail wohl Snakebitetrail getauft haben?! 





Das Hei Hei Trail läuft sehr gut auch bergauf. Bin mit den Reifen bei Trockenheit bisher sehr zufrieden.

Normalerweise lasse ich die Heimfahrt locker angehen. Aber das Bike ließ mich nicht: Attacke . . .





Die (ungewollt) rausgefahrene Zeit habe ich dann genutzt um die traumhafte Vollmondstimmung ausführlich zu genießen.





Mein Enduro26 fahrender Sportskamerad lobte das Hei Hei Trail für dessen angenehme Sitzposition. Und das obwohl die Konas bisher nicht so seine waren.


----------



## Enginejunk (15. April 2017)

Ich bin von kona begeistert, was die quasi auf die beine gestellt haben. Hab die neuen heihei noch nicht gefahren, aber klingt gut. Die tests sind auch alle durchweg gut, freut mich. Was mich aber nervt ist das sie den freerider aussterben lassen. Also das process167, oder entourage. Ich hoffe da kommt noch was.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (15. April 2017)

Hausrunde S0-S2





*Vom Charakter her* ginge das Bike locker als *ein Process* ("Gib's mir!") durch. Das Teil ist ein *abgefahrener Speedjunkie*!  Wobei es in technischen Singletrails sehr gut klettert. Super handlich (mit dem kürzeren Vorbau).

Da ich sonst immer über (dem Potential diverser Bikes nicht würdiger) Reifen schimpfe, möchte ich an dieser Stelle den mir bis dato völlig unbekannten Tomahawk loben. Bis jetzt bei trockenen Verhältnissen absolut top auf Asphalt, Schotter, Wurzeln, Steine, Felsen und Sand.





Das Hei Hei Trail ein KOM? Wir werden sehen . . .





Alle die gerne sehr schnell unterwegs sind, sollten den Hobel unbedingt mal fahren. Scheint irgendwie ein Bike für Motorradfahrer zu sein die keine Angst vor Geschwindigkeit haben. Fahrwerk ist echt top.

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Enginejunk (15. April 2017)

Scheint ein sehr grosser wurf zu sein, wenn man die meinungen in anderen foren und magazinen so liest. Aber ein 4. Kona wird die regierung nich zulassen, obwohl es passen würde.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (1. Mai 2017)

Hier nun Bewegtbilder zu o.g. Fotos meiner Hausrunde.






Sorry für das Klackern. War der erste Test. Der Brustgurt des EVOC schlug gegen die Cam.

Vom Potential des Fahrwerks her ginge das Hei Hei Trail für mich auch als All Mountain durch.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (3. Mai 2017)

Echt erstaunlich wie viel Potential in dem Bike steckt . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (9. August 2017)

Gestern nach einer schnellen Hausrunde mit zwei E29.





PS: Echt schade, dass das Bike so schlecht ausgestattet = zu teuer ist. Ausnahmslos jeder der es bisher fuhr fand es top!  Aber der Preis/ Ausstattung  Sorry Kona. Mit einem realistischeren Preis/ Ausstattung hättet ihr alleine in meiner Gruppe zwei verkaufen können. Statt dessen fährt der eine jetzt eine neue E29 Carbon + Eagle (am Geld allein liegt's also nicht) und der andere ein Orbea.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (13. Dezember 2017)

Das einzige was das Hei Hei Trail 27,5 nicht kann: preiswert und über's Wasser gehen. 





Echt schade, dass das Hei Hei Trail hier so wenig Verbreitung gefunden hat. Aber die Resonanz spiegelt auch die Nachfrage bei meinem Händler nach dem Testbike wieder: Keiner [sic] wollte das o.g. Bike testen. Alle (selbst Fans der Marke!) hätten mit einem "ist viel zu teuer" abgewunken. 

Jetzt, da das Testbike mit 3.899,- ausgeschrieben in den Verkauf geht, ist das schon ein realistischerer Preis.

Die paar Mal die ich es dabei und hier im Forum dokumentiert hatte, waren alles was das Bike bewegt wurde. Das Teil hat keinen Kratzer; ja nicht mal 'nen Steinschlag - steht da wie neu. Einzig anhand ein paar ganz normalen Kratzern an den Felgen könnte man die Trailfahrten überhaupt nachvollziehen. Was die Qualität angeht also 

Reifen würde ich vorne den Tomahawk in 3C Mischung fahren. Ansonsten funktioniert alles out of the box. Nach wie vor mein Lieblingsbike. 

PS: Wenn du Klaus Kastner einen Gruß von mir sagst und dich auf die IBC beziehst, dann bekommst du es sogar für 3,7k.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (23. Juni 2018)

Wenn‘s sonst keiner haben will ... soll‘s mir recht sein!


----------



## xrated (14. November 2021)

Ich hab das 29 von 2016 in M und bin am überlegen die Geometrie zu verändern.

Wenn man z.b. 2 Grad Winkelsteuersatz einbaut:


UrsprungszustandNach UmbauDifferenzReach420 mm419.6 mm(-0.4 mm)Stack606 mm600.9 mm(-5.1 mm)Oberrohrlänge590 mm592.5 mm(+2.5 mm)Radstand (selbst ermittelt)1140 mm1160.7 mm(+20.7 mm)Tretlager Offset (BB-Offset)34 mm30.6 mm(-3.4 mm)Kettenstreben430 mm430.3 mm(+0.3 mm)Lenkwinkel68 Grad66 Grad(-2 Grad)Sitzwinkel effektiv74 Grad74.4 Grad(+0.4 Grad)Gabel Einbauhöhe528 mm528 mm(0 mm)

Und dann noch zusätzlich 2 Offsetbuchsen, ich habe erstmal mit 2.4mm gerechnet für 8mm Buchsen von offsetbushings (der Rahmen hat sogar 6mm Buchsen, da reicht evtl sogar eine Buchse):


UrsprungszustandNach UmbauDifferenzReach420 mm423 mm(+3 mm)Stack606 mm598.5 mm(-7.5 mm)Oberrohrlänge590 mm595.8 mm(+5.8 mm)Radstand1140 mm1161.1 mm(+21.1 mm)Tretlager Offset (BB-Offset)34 mm34.7 mm(+0.7 mm)Kettenstreben430 mm431.2 mm(+1.2 mm)Lenkwinkel68 Grad66.3 Grad(-1.7 Grad)Sitzwinkel effektiv74 Grad74.8 Grad(+0.8 Grad)Gabel Einbauhöhe528 mm528 mm(0 mm)

Ich meine das die Werte gar nicht so übel wären. Der Reach ist zwar immer noch kurz aber da darf man eben keine kurzen Vorbauten fahren und nicht viel Backsweep am Lenker (statt dessen mehr Upsweep). Der serienmäßige Lenker war vom Vorbesitzer so weit nach hinten mit viel Backsweep gedreht das der 70mm Vorbau effektiv wie ein 50mm ist.


----------



## xrated (7. Juni 2022)

Den Steuersatz habe ich (noch) nicht umgebaut, finde das Rad (16er Trail 29) aber bis jetzt ziemlich genial.
Der tatsächliche Lenkwinkel liegt wohl eher bei 67,5°.

Nachteil ist der kurze Reach, da muss man mit dem 70er Vorbau leben. Und der Sattel ist ziemlich weit nach vorne geschoben wegen der 74° Sitzwinkel. Ein L wäre für mich passender aber gabs halt nicht da gebraucht sehr günstig geschossen.

Also die Fox34 Fit4 Performance und der Fox Dämpfer ist echt nicht übel für so wenig Federweg. Selbst alpin steil bergab ist es nicht aus der Ruhe zu bringen. Bergauf ist es effizient wie ein Hardtail, den Lockout braucht man eigentlich fast gar nicht.

Es wiegt ohne Pedale 12,4kg.
Umgebaut habe ich Bremse vorne auf 4 Kolben, 203mm Bremsscheibe, Bontrager Dropper, SQ Lab 711 Griffe die die Handgelenke etwas mehr anwinkeln, bessere Laufräder mit ARC Naben, Race Face ARC 25/27 Felgen und Sapim D-Light. Reifen Raying Ray 2,35/Ralph 2,25, kleineres Kettenblatt von Garbaruk, XX1 Kassette (günstig gebraucht!), GX Schaltwerk, XT Trigger.


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Juni 2022)

Krass, ich dachte eigentlich das Hei Hei hätte mehr Reach als mein Process 167. Auch in M, aber mal eben 3cm länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (10. Juni 2022)

Wurde mir heute als Leihrad mitgegeben:





Alte Liebe rostet nicht! 🥰

Werde kürzeren Vorbau dranschrauben und nä. Woche damit meine Hometrails fahren können... Mal sehen, vielleicht war der Wertverlust zwischenzeitlich hoch genug... :-D


----------

